# any ideas for homemade aquarium decorations?



## chucky's_mom

I have a paddletail newt. I'm decorating my tank with bright neon colors, but I don't want to keep buying decorations because that can get really expensive. Does anyone have ideas for how to make bright decorations from stuff at home?


----------



## Mating Slinkys

Well, i made a cave for my kribs out of small rocks stuck together with sealent. I went for a natural look with the stones, but the technique would work just as well with brightly coloured things, or glass beads or anything waterproof should be fine, you got any kids toys knocking around that you can stick together?

If you want to try a bit of a different approach you could try making some decor out of Lego or similar. Not seen it done before, but if you've got a bit of skills with the little bricks you could do something quite unusual....

Or there's always the charity shop option... the ones around here are always full of cheap neon toot, have a ratch and see if there is anything that would suit your purposes!

Good luck and don't forget to post photo's when you've got it sorted!


----------



## chucky's_mom

Thanks!


----------



## Mating Slinkys

I forgot to say, if you do go for the sticking together with sealant idea, then make sure that you use aquaruim safe sealent (there'll be plenty at your LFS) rather than a "no more nails" or bathroom sealer from a diy shop, cos some of those can contain nasty stuff that'll poison your fish! Just a thought!


----------



## Steffiweff

You can always make caves out of broken garden pots too. Broken pieces can always be stuck together with sealant (from lfs) to add a bit of interest.


----------



## Oldman47

I made a cave for my kribs out of a piece of slate flooring from the local building store. Got it home, broke it into working sized pieces and stuck it together with aquarium sealant. It was a little more angular than I would have preferred but the kribs never noticed. They just moved in. Today, 6 months later and a little algae on it, it looks better than the store bought fake rock cave that I bought at the same time and is still the one the kribs prefer.


----------



## beetlebz

i used a very scientific method for constructing a hiding cave for my fish. I went through the kitchen, found a plastic bowl with a lid. threw the lid away, washed it with water, put some of my gravel from the tank in it to weigh it down, and put it in there sideways :bluelaugh: its even hot pink! 

it might be tacky, but my gouramis use it once in a blue moon and it matches my plant! lol tacky yes, but its my tacky tank


----------



## fish_4_all

Something else I have seen and just thought of again is the use of terra cotta pots. You can score the pot and get it to break somewhat where you want it to and then use aquarium safe silicone to put the pieces together how you want them.


----------



## MegK

coconuts are good for caves too, cute in half, poke hole in top, make cave entrance, done 

just need to boil the hairs off first and remove the fruity part


----------

